# Fully nickel BSA 1930's? racer question



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2015)

Picked this up today I thought it was a post war racer till I looked at it in person. I think it's prewar but not sure. Anybody know how to date them. Also was full nickel plate common on BSA bikes or is this a strange one. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Madness7 (Mar 22, 2015)

I apologize for not having any info to answer your questions, but I just have to say that bike is amazing.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks I hope it cleans up.


----------



## kccomet (Mar 22, 2015)

you know i like those old racers,and you sure seem to find some. what makes you think its a bsa aside from the sprocket. find any serial numbers or markings, anything under the bottom bracket. i really like the nickel and or chrome racers


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2015)

Some how they find me..... The head set is BSA hubs look like it. I'll look for any marking on it. Major Taylor's are interesting.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 22, 2015)

Mark, isn't that the same fork Chris (Fat Tire Trader) was trying to identify recently? http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?70701-Help-Identify&p=435227#post435227


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't know haven't seen the blog on it.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2015)

I looked everywhere only the head set is marked.  It has beautiful lugs and a dent on the top tube. Oh well war wounds.also  looks like wood plugs in the brace by the seat tube. Had a decal on the head tube. That all I can find. You know the damn thing looks like a paramount. I'm confused


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think it's a oscar wastyn Built bike!!! It can't be but it fits the bike description.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 22, 2015)

Open top seat stays seem pretty common on US built racing bikes- with the flip flop hub and the signal pedals this one ended up on the road so the wooden plugs make sense.  Maybe check in with Via Bicycle in Philadelphia- they seem to have a handle on the obscure and arcane world of US built adult bikes.  Neat machine!
http://bikeville.blogspot.com/


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2015)

I found it!!!! It's a 1936 oscar wastyn... Found a blog with it in there here a pic of it... Wow better than I thought.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 22, 2015)

Cool addition to the family!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Cool addition to the family!




Thanks dude. I'm gonna need more space!


----------



## Iverider (Mar 23, 2015)

Had a bike that looked a lot like that. Never did ID it though. More pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157651108503718/




IMG_0129 by VW Sightings, on Flickr



IMG_0128 by VW Sightings, on Flickr



IMG_0125 by VW Sightings, on Flickr



IMG_0124 by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Head tube and fork crown detail by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Seat Cluster by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 23, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> I found it!!!! It's a 1936 oscar wastyn... Found a blog with it in there here a pic of it... Wow better than I thought.




I do not know what it is but I do see a number of differences between your bike and the 36 Wastyn. I have seen a lot of Wastyn bikes with the open seat stays but do not recall any that look like those on your bike. I believe Wastyns changed a lot over the years so yours could be one but I suspect it isn't. When your bike was built most all builders used BSA components for their racing bikes so those parts tell us very little about who built the bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2015)

schwinnderella said:


> I do not know what it is but I do see a number of differences between your bike and the 36 Wastyn. I have seen a lot of Wastyn bikes with the open seat stays but do not recall any that look like those on your bike. I believe Wastyns changed a lot over the years so yours could be one but I suspect it isn't. When your bike was built most all builders used BSA components for their racing bikes so those parts tell us very little about who built the bike.




Glad you disagree I did a lot reasearch last night.. of course many bike company's used BSA parts but from the photo and the bike I own are virtually identical  ie schwinn paramount style lugs and round style seat post clamp  the obvious tell tale ...sign the nickel plating  The goose neck in the photo is later addition. Mine is period correct also resembles the paramount neck. Since he worked for schwinn it's the clincher and used those lugs. Dating it I looked at the bars wich are earlier with the sleeved not knurling on them which places before 1939. Here are the orig grips I found in the box with pedals i think are correct.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Had a bike that looked a lot like that. Never did ID it though. More pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157651108503718/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ringer for a wastyn frame very interesting plating gold...


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2015)

Found another bike by E wastyn this is from the 1920's in my searching interesting bike.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 23, 2015)

That lower head lug is EXACTLY the same as the copper and brass plated bike I posted. I was told mine was NOT a Wastyn, but in the end, it mostly resembled a Wastyn (more than any other maker)

The trackends on both of our bikes match exactly as well. They DO NOT match the Wastyn photos you posted however.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> That lower head lug is EXACTLY the same as the copper and brass plated bike I posted. I was told mine was NOT a Wastyn, but in the end, it mostly resembled a Wastyn (more than any other maker)
> 
> The trackends on both of our bikes match exactly as well. They DO NOT match the Wastyn photos you posted however.



Ok it is different than the 36 but too many similarities to him and they are custom made bikes there can be differences but the hall marks are there.  did you look carfully at pic 2 lugs also Found some more pics. Green is a 1910 by Emile wastyn blue is a paramount by Oscar.


----------



## kccomet (Mar 23, 2015)

who ever the maker, its a cool frame. i have quite a few old racers im not sure of the builder. it bugs me sometimes but the mystery of the builder and sometimes the rider is what i like about the old racers. most of these bikes werent mass produced but hand built by true craftsman. im sure they did make changes to a degree of their builds, possible by customer request or by artistic expression


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2015)

Agreed, I too have a few with questions. it keeps me searching that's part of the chase.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Had a bike that looked a lot like that. Never did ID it though. More pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157651108503718/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I found your old blog on another site with that bike  in august 14 2012 in the bike forums ....The proof of a wastyn built bike. Just a little extra help there are no serial numbers on it. BSA has #'s on the seat tube. Here's a pic of a waystn frame  Same lugs.. Amazing!


----------

